# GM 1000 Dying - Help



## lanc0227 (May 30, 2020)

I was out doing a morning cut. The mower was working fine outside of being a little hard to get to accelerate which I assumed was from morning due. I ran out of gas half way through. I filled back up the tank and it started up just fine as always. I went to put it into forward drive and now any time I get it out of neutral it automatically dies. I put it back in neutral and it starts right back up. Then immediately upon putting it back into drive it dies again. Any ideas?


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

Is it bogging down and dying? Does it die instantly? How does it run when it's idling? Is it running completely fine with the choke all the way off in neutral?

This is going to sound dumb, but I had the same thing happening to me once and it took me a half hour to figure out I had the brake on. That will cause what is happening to you. The questions above, more have to do with if it's a carburetor issue.


----------



## lanc0227 (May 30, 2020)

jrubb42 said:


> Is it bogging down and dying? Does it die instantly? How does it run when it's idling? Is it running completely fine with the choke all the way off in neutral?
> 
> This is going to sound dumb, but I had the same thing happening to me once and it took me a half hour to figure out I had the brake on. That will cause what is happening to you. The questions above, more have to do with if it's a carburetor issue.


When it is idling it works just fine. Choke is off and it's staying on like normal. The second I put it into drive it, it dies. I checked the break as well. Haha.


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

lanc0227 said:


> jrubb42 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it bogging down and dying? Does it die instantly? How does it run when it's idling? Is it running completely fine with the choke all the way off in neutral?
> ...


Weird. Maybe someone else can chime in. It doesn't sound like the carb then. Does the blade spin freely when it's not engaged and the mower is off?


----------



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

Try it with it sitting on the stand and see if it dies. Also, turn the reel off and try putting it in gear and see what happens. Ensure there isn't anything caught between the reel and bedknife.


----------



## wking (Jun 7, 2019)

cwrx82 said:


> Try it with it sitting on the stand and see if it dies. Also, turn the reel off and try putting it in gear and see what happens. Ensure there isn't anything caught between the reel and bedknife.


+1 sounds like the reel is bound up.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Been there, left the brake on before &#129315;&#129315;

I second checking the reel. Maybe clean it out, hit it with grease. Ive had it cut out when i load the engine down too much by taking too much off etc.


----------



## lanc0227 (May 30, 2020)

cwrx82 said:


> Try it with it sitting on the stand and see if it dies. Also, turn the reel off and try putting it in gear and see what happens. Ensure there isn't anything caught between the reel and bedknife.


I've tried it with the reel engaged and the reel off. Dies both ways. I completely sprayed off the reel and bed knife. Still doing it.


----------



## lanc0227 (May 30, 2020)

Here is a video of it: https://youtu.be/h3eQQZn6WcA


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

@lanc0227 I had a similar issue during first spring startup. It would start, then when I put it in drive it would die. It would start again fine, then die when you went forward.

My issue was the fuel shut off was partially closed. When I opened it up fully the machine ran just fine. Hopefully it's something simple like that!


----------



## lanc0227 (May 30, 2020)

rob13psu said:


> @lanc0227 I had a similar issue during first spring startup. It would start, then when I put it in drive it would die. It would start again fine, then die when you went forward.
> 
> My issue was the fuel shut off was partially closed. When I opened it up fully the machine ran just fine. Hopefully it's something simple like that!


Thanks. I tried that but not luck. I feel like it has to be something simple like that.


----------



## bhutchinson87 (Jun 25, 2018)

Sounds like a carb/fuel supply issue to me. There's a diagnostic sheet in the popular equipment sticky page.


----------



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

lanc0227 said:


> Here is a video of it:


I know you said this isn't what's causing it, but you're certain the brake isn't engaged? They don't usually sit that close to the handle disengaged.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

something with carb/fuel or throttle cable linkage. Start with fuel, then go from there.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

or some severe drag on the reel causing the motor to die out. Does the reel spin freely?


----------



## Jay20nj (Jul 25, 2018)

Put it up on the kickstand and see what happens


----------



## LoCutt (Jul 29, 2019)

This sounds like an electrical issue to me. Somehow you're grounding out the engine when you move the lever.


----------



## cutigers08 (Aug 16, 2019)

LoCutt said:


> This sounds like an electrical issue to me. Somehow you're grounding out the engine when you move the lever.


Bingo, the way it dies and starts up is acting just like a kill switch. I would look for any wiring issues.


----------



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

@lanc0227 did you figure out what was happening?


----------

